# Walnut burl



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2018)

Natures kiln, eastern Washington desert summer is doing it's thing on my slabs. This one is dry except for a few spots. Planed and misted except last pic. Sure can see english graft. Sure is pretty.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 23, 2018)

Mike, that graft union above the burl material is cool. English on top, what's on the bottom?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Mike, that graft union above the burl material is cool. English on top, what's on the bottom?


not sure- came from southern Ore.


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2018)

That's dang purdy!!!


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow .. beautiful


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 23, 2018)

Pardon me for asking, but how big is that piece, and what would it go for?
Just curious is all. It looks nose bleed expensive is why I ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> Pardon me for asking, but how big is that piece, and what would it go for?
> Just curious is all. It looks nose bleed expensive is why I ask.


40x20x2. It is in transit to Colorado. $165 you can always ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 3, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> 40x20x2. It is in transit to Colorado. $165 you can always ask.


 In my extremely limited experience...that seems quite reasonable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Sep 3, 2018)

Do you have plenty of this mike or is this the only slab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Do you have plenty of this mike or is this the only slab


4000 lbs. I have plenty

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 3, 2018)

All I can say is WOW!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 8, 2018)

Stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 11, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Mike, that graft union above the burl material is cool. English on top, what's on the bottom?


May I ask...what is a graft union?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

StacyWhetzell said:


> May I ask...what is a graft union?



Lots/most of fruit trees are grafted. They graft tree they want- Not hardy on to a rootstock that is hardy. english walnuts are what people like to eat- black and other walnuts are hardy. 
left side of this picture there is a distinct crescent shaped piece with the sap. there is a line between english and rootstock. That was the graft line when this was a sapling. each year the eyes below graft tried to grow trees and each year they were cut forcing energy into tree that they wanted to grow.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 11, 2018)

That is fantastic! I'd imagine that was quite a tree if you've got 4,000 pounds of it. 

Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2018)

Steve in VA said:


> That is fantastic! I'd imagine that was quite a tree if you've got 4,000 pounds of it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


4000 lbs is really not much tree- They are heavy. I just bought the stumps for the burl...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 12, 2018)

StacyWhetzell said:


> May I ask...what is a graft union?



Mike covered a good bit. The upper portion (scions) for most grafts, are of known productivity or genetic stock. They are placed on compatible root stocks. Often, to limit resistance, the upper is grafted onto the same species root stock to increase chances of a strong union. The upper produces a known desired fruit (product), with set characteristics. Whip grafts and bud grafts are also used in the trade. When a union does not match well, there is often a definitive swelling at the site. The root stock could take over as hinted by Mike, or the top might just die. This is just a little information, there is far more. The hardy issue comes into play with soil diseases. Grapes are another story...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Mike covered a good bit. The upper portion (scions) for most grafts, are of known productivity or genetic stock. They are placed on compatible root stocks. Often, to limit resistance, the upper is grafted onto the same species root stock to increase chances of a strong union. The upper produces a known desired fruit (product), with set characteristics. Whip grafts and bud grafts are also used in the trade. When a union does not match well, there is often a definitive swelling at the site. The root stock could take over as hinted by Mike, or the top might just die. This is just a little information, there is far more. The hardy issue comes into play with soil diseases. Grapes are another story...



I have watched a grafted walnut for at least 20 yrs. just down the street from my doc. every yr sprouting from the rootstock and every year being trimmed. It has formed a beautiful burl like this about 5' across. I am headed there to day. I will try to picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Mike covered a good bit. The upper portion (scions) for most grafts, are of known productivity or genetic stock. They are placed on compatible root stocks. Often, to limit resistance, the upper is grafted onto the same species root stock to increase chances of a strong union. The upper produces a known desired fruit (product), with set characteristics. Whip grafts and bud grafts are also used in the trade. When a union does not match well, there is often a definitive swelling at the site. The root stock could take over as hinted by Mike, or the top might just die. This is just a little information, there is far more. The hardy issue comes into play with soil diseases. Grapes are another story...



There it is. I drool every time i go by it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 12, 2018)

Mike, if you have some smallish pieces - say in the 10x6x2 inch range, especially in the curly areas.


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 12, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> There it is. I drool every time i go by it.
> 
> View attachment 152836


What’s that green stuff on the ground covering the front yard. Never seen that in Arizona...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2018)

Az Turnings said:


> What’s that green stuff on the ground covering the front yard. Never seen that in Arizona...


Nice wonderful oxygen making grass... something we still get to have.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 12, 2018)

Gosh ma'am/sir that tree looks like it may be ready to fall over and crush your house! I know some who could take it out very cheaply. They'll even take care of the stump for you....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 12, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Lots/most of fruit trees are grafted. They graft tree they want- Not hardy on to a rootstock that is hardy. english walnuts are what people like to eat- black and other walnuts are hardy.
> left side of this picture there is a distinct crescent shaped piece with the sap. there is a line between english and rootstock. That was the graft line when this was a sapling. each year the eyes below graft tried to grow trees and each year they were cut forcing energy into tree that they wanted to grow.
> 
> View attachment 152822


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks Mike!
That makes sense and makes that piece of walnut all the more interesting.
That walnut is purtier'n speckled pig!
Thanks again for the explanation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 12, 2018)

Az Turnings said:


> What’s that green stuff on the ground covering the front yard. Never seen that in Arizona...


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 12, 2018)

Mike, what kind of tree is that picture? The one you are drooling over?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2018)

StacyWhetzell said:


> Mike, what kind of tree is that picture? The one you are drooling over?


walnut


----------

